
Words to ban from your dev team - remyp
http://jeremyphelps.com/blog/words-to-ban-from-your-dev-team.html
======
tboyd47
Good Lord, yes. "Just" is a cuss word coming from a programmer. "Just" include
this gem? "Just" use this new database? "Just" rewrite in new trendy language?
How about "just" understand the legacy code, "just" reach 90% code coverage,
"just" create a proof of concept first?

------
Cbdjhxbj
No.

